# Mining Job for a Woman?



## ieatglitter (Nov 2, 2014)

Am I crazy in thinking that a Woman can get a job in the mining industry in Eastern Australia? 

You see, I am applying for a holiday working visa, I am American, I am 27 years old, and I would like to come over and work really hard for 6 months and save money to see more of Australia for the rest of my visit. 

If not in the mining industry, what else can I look for. 

My credintials are not that great. I have a year and a half left for my BA in Arts...and well, the only other past jobs I have had was working as a server... :/

With the WHV, I will only be allowed to be with an employer for 6 months...so...

Also, what are the best cities for work and saving money!

Thanks everyone! I am so excited!!!


----------



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

With a lot of mines it would be difficult, not because you're female, but more because you would have to undergo training courses, some costing upwards of 2000$ and then you would only be able to work for a couple of months after your induction . Many mines actually prefer to hire women for jobs like driving trucks as they aren't as hard on the gear. There are always jobs as housekeepers and cooks on mine sites though, which can also pay well. 

If you work rurally, many jobs offer a wage with your meals and accommodation included. I have been paid between 150-220 per day with all board and keep included. My partner has been paid 330 p/d. 

Every city has potential to earn money and save, it just depends what you are willing to do. I found accommodation in Sydney for 120 p/w but it was sharing a room with 13 other people. I was getting paid 900 a week at an entry level call centre job, so there is potential to earn and save anywhere.


----------



## LawrenceWise (Nov 10, 2014)

My sister is a chemist for at a mining company. I think there are positions available for women in mining industry.


----------



## ieatglitter (Nov 2, 2014)

LivingItLoud said:


> With a lot of mines it would be difficult, not because you're female, but more because you would have to undergo training courses, some costing upwards of 2000$ and then you would only be able to work for a couple of months after your induction . Many mines actually prefer to hire women for jobs like driving trucks as they aren't as hard on the gear. There are always jobs as housekeepers and cooks on mine sites though, which can also pay well.
> 
> If you work rurally, many jobs offer a wage with your meals and accommodation included. I have been paid between 150-220 per day with all board and keep included. My partner has been paid 330 p/d.
> 
> Every city has potential to earn money and save, it just depends what you are willing to do. I found accommodation in Sydney for 120 p/w but it was sharing a room with 13 other people. I was getting paid 900 a week at an entry level call centre job, so there is potential to earn and save anywhere.


Thank you for your response. Yeah, I can see how that wouldn't work out too well.

Can you give me any tips on finding jobs once landing in Australia? 
What kind of rural work were you doing? Working on farms?

If you could really share any guidance, I would be so happy because I will be by myself!

About the visa process...how long did it take and did they ask you to upload any information, or did they just give you the visa?
Also, did boarder control check all your stuff when you came into australia? I'm not worried about not having all of my documents or money, I am just curious as to what you go through once landing in Australia...?


----------

